# Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo!

Da mein Teich ja nun fast fertig ist, beschäftigt mich die Frage ob der Filter, Pumpe und UV-Leuchte immer laufen müssen außer im Winter?
Alleine bei der Teichpumpe kommt da schon eine nette zusätzliche Summe auf der Stromrechnung zusammen, wenn ich diese ständig eingeschaltet lasse. Immerhin zieht die Pumpe ca. 130 W.

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/aquamax_rechner/de/

Da in meinem Teich (noch) keine Fische sind, wird die Filterung ja nicht so nötig sein wie mit einem Fischbesatz, oder?
Wenn die Pumpe u. Filter nicht rund um die Uhr laufen müssten, ist die Frage wie oft ich dann den Filter säubern müsste? (Cheops-Filter)
Die Reinigung soll bei dem Typ zwar Kinderleicht sein, aber hätte es auch Nachteile wenn man den Filter nicht dauerhaft laufen lässt?
Woran merkt man denn wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, und die Wasserqualität so gut ist das man den Filter ausschalten kann?
Sieht man das nur mit bloßem Auge auch als Laie, oder können das nur Profis erkennen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## sanke10 (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Hallo !
Benutze die Suchfunktion, und schaue unter Teichfilter , usw, da wird Dir geholfen.:beeten 


                          Lenhart







http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*



			
				sanke10 schrieb:
			
		

> Benutze die Suchfunktion, und schaue unter Teichfilter , usw, da wird Dir geholfen.:beeten


Dort hatte ich zuerst gesucht, aber ich muss wohl etwas übersehen haben.


----------



## ThomasK. (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Da in deinem Teich noch keine Fische sind, mußt die Pumpe auch nicht rund um die Uhr laufen lassen, da das Wasser ja auch kaum durch Futter und die Ausscheidungen der fische belastet wird. Wenn du dann doch Fische drin hast, achte einfach darauf das es nicht zu viele werden. Dann würde ich empfehlen das du die Pumpe einfach nach und nach über Nacht runter regelst und dabei die Wasserwerte im Auge behältst. Wenn die Wasserwerte passen kannst du die pumpe auch über Nacht aus lassen. Nur wenn die Temp. im Sommer zu extrem werden, grade über Nacht auf den Sauerstoffgehalt achten! 

Ich z.B. habe bei z.Z. 6 Koi 30-50cm auf 20tsd Liter Wasser und mäßiger Fütterung die Pumpe auch nur 12-15h am Tag laufen. Gefiltert mit Sifi-Patrone und 100L Helx. Kann bisher nix negatives feststellen.


----------



## ferryboxen (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

hallo

die pumpe muss rund um die uhr laufen......sonst

verrecken dir die bakkis. ( sollte man eigendlich wissen )

gruss lothar


----------



## Platin (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Hallo!



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man das nur mit bloßem Auge auch als Laie, oder können das nur Profis erkennen?


Hilfreich wäre ein Wassertestkoffer. Klick! (Gibts bei dem bekannten Internetaktionshaus schon ab 20€)


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Hallo,

ich möchte nicht gleich behaupten das deine Bakterien sofort absterben wenn du den Filter mal ab und an für ne Stunde ausschaltest.
Jedoch wirkt sich das äußerst negativ auf deine Bakterienkultur, und damit auf die Effizienz deines Filters aus.
Die Bakterien arbeiten total am Limit, kommen nie ins richtige Gleichgewicht,
dazu kommen nach dem Einschalten erfahrungsgemäß  Schmodderwolken in den Teich.
Wenn die Bakterien nicht richtig arbeiten , was sie bei ausgeschaltener Pumpe wohl sehr schlecht können, kann es sein das sie in das Stadium gelangen, in dem sie nicht mehr Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln, und dann wird es schnell brenzlig für Fische.
Diese Anzeichen sieht nicht mal der hochbezahlteste Profi an der Wasserqualität, alleine am Verhalten der Fische kann man es wenn überhaupt erkennen, atmen schnell etc., meißt ist es dann aber schon zu spät.

Nitrit kann man wie schon oben beschrieben, mit Tröpfchentests feststellen, das ist nun wieder kinderleicht. 

Ich bleib dabei, und werde immer raten, der Filter sollte 24 Std durchlaufen,  alles andere ist ein Drahtseilakt der schnell zum Absturz gelangen kann.

Hier zu sparen, ist wirklich die falsche Stelle....

oder,

wieso kaufst du nen Porsche und fährst nur achtzig... , und wenn du Pech hast noch an einen Baum...


----------



## Eugen (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

hallo Marc

um bei dem Vergleich von Jochen zu bleiben:


			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> wieso kaufst du nen Porsche und fährst nur achtzig... , und wenn du Pech hast noch an einen Baum...



Du hättest erst mal den Führerschein machen sollen, bevor du dir ein Auto kaufst.

Was heissen soll :
Du hast da ein "Riesenprojekt" am Laufen, aber dich offentsichtlich vorher überhaupt nicht über das Thema "Teich" informiert.   

Ich bewundere die Geduld, mit der einige User deine ganzen Fragen beantworten.


----------



## CityCobra (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast da ein "Riesenprojekt" am Laufen, aber dich offensichtlich vorher überhaupt nicht über das Thema "Teich" informiert.


Ich gebe zu nicht so richtig, bzw. hatte ich gedacht ich würde mit weniger Technik auskommen.  
Gut, es ist auch eine Frage wie viele Pflanzen im Teich sind, ob Fische drin gehalten werden etc., aber wenn es nicht anders geht muss ich eben mit den höheren Stromkosten leben.
Manchmal muss man halt "Opfer" bringen, aber es dient ja auch zur eigenen Lebensqualität.  



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bewundere die Geduld, mit der einige User deine ganzen Fragen beantworten.


Ich ehrlich gesagt auch, aber das ist es was ein gutes Forum auszeichnet.  
Auch wenn ich hier so manchen schon etwas genervt haben sollte mit diversen Fragen, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei allen Leuten bedanken die mir so prima und geduldig geholfen haben.  
Sowas ist schließlich nicht selbstverständlich und ich weiß das zu schätzen.
Ich werde mich aber ebenfalls bemühen auch anderen Usern zu helfen wo ich kann.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

hi marc


> Woran merkt man denn wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, und die Wasserqualität so gut ist das man den Filter ausschalten kann?
> Sieht man das nur mit bloßem Auge auch als Laie, oder können das nur Profis erkennen?



diese frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet.

normaler weise bekommt man mit der zeit ein auge dafür.
genaueres kann dir sicherlich der hersteller sagen.



> Ich bleib dabei, und werde immer raten, der Filter sollte 24 Std durchlaufen, alles andere ist ein Drahtseilakt der schnell zum Absturz gelangen kann.



diese meinung vertrete ich auch. 



> Auch wenn ich hier so manchen schon etwas genervt haben sollte mit diversen Fragen, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei allen Leuten bedanken die mir so prima und geduldig geholfen haben.



och marc  da hatten wir hier schon ganz andere wie dich. 



> Sowas ist schließlich nicht selbstverständlich und ich weiß das zu schätzen.
> Ich werde mich aber ebenfalls bemühen auch anderen Usern zu helfen wo ich kann.



eben, ist ein nehmen und geben...
und deshalb werde ich (wir) dir gerne weiter helfen.

ps: hast du meine kontonummer schon?


----------



## CityCobra (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> och marc  da hatten wir hier schon ganz andere wie dich.


Tatsächlich? Und die sind immer noch hier aktiv?
Du musst aber keine Namen nennen.  



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> eben, ist ein nehmen und geben...
> und deshalb werde ich (wir) dir gerne weiter helfen.


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!  
Ich weiß es wie gesagt zu schätzen, und bis zum Teich-Profi ist es noch ein laaaanger Weg bei mir....



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> ps: hast du meine kontonummer schon?


Wenn es zuviel wird mit den Fragen sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Naja, 
Marc hat ja erwähnt, dass er noch keine Fische drinnen hat. Da würde ich mal sagen, der Filter muss nicht durchlaufen. Auch die UVC Lampe würde ich nur zuschalten, wenn Du Schwebealgen feststellst. 

Wenn Du dir über eine vernüftige Bepflanzung gedanken gemacht hast (oder viell. hier im Forum einiges darüber nachschlägst) kann Dein Teich (ohne Fische vorausgesetzt) evtl auch ohne Filter auskommen.

Dies aber nur wenn Du sparen möchtest.

Sonst solltest Du dir schon bewusst sein, dass ein grosser Teich auch etwas Kostet. Nicht nur in der Anschaffung.


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

hi



> Marc hat ja erwähnt, dass er noch keine Fische drinnen hat. Da würde ich mal sagen, der Filter muss nicht durchlaufen. Auch die UVC Lampe würde ich nur zuschalten, wenn Du Schwebealgen feststellst.



das hatte ich überlesen. 

das stimmt natürlich robert .


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Müssen Pumpe und Filter ständig laufen außer im Winter?*

Hi,


eben, daher würde ich sagen, starte den Filter im kommenden Frühjahr zeitig, so dass er wenn's soweit ist, eingelaufen ist.


----------

